# My Mikah :3



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

So these are the pictures I took of my baby girl Miakah like last week for that photo competition thing. I've had them saved on my desktop for a while because I just haven't been able to choose.

She was so tense in my moms studio (mom is a photographer so she helped me set up a plain white background) and all i wanted from the photo was to capture her peacful happy self

anyways i ended up going with the face-shot

what do you guys think? 

i wish she wasn't so camera shy 

(edit: also the two of her sitting up arent the same photo )


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i think shes lovely, and the pictures are brilliant,


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's very cute. i like the ones of her sitting up


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice pictures, wish I had a proper camera and a photo studio! 
(I prefer the last picture )


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

lovely cat lovely name x


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

My friendtold me that she looked angry in the last one so that's why I didnt choose that 


I think she looks to surpised in the ones of her sitting up. Its as if she's saying "What am I doing here? What's going on?"


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, what an amazing-looking kitty! :001_cool: I love the last picci! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

wow i want one of lkwi like this how do you do the pictures are you a profesh photographer


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

pinkbutterflys said:


> wow i want one of lkwi like this how do you do the pictures are you a profesh photographer


No I'm not byt my mom is :3

I did take these though.. It's not as clear as I would like because I didn't have any lighting set up.. I figured that would scare my kitty.

It's verry easy though with the background if you go to a store like maybe an arts store and buy a big role of thick paper.. You just tape it to the wall and roll it down...

Since I have nothing to do with my time what-so-ever, here is a paint-drawn example of what i did for the background.

enjoy! 

(sorry for my horrible art)


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Mikah is lovely - i like the last picture :thumbsup:


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Mikah is lovely - i like the last picture :thumbsup:


Aw thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Very pretty cat....great pics


----------

